
New Edge AI System from Nvidia – Jetson Xavier NX - chips2001
https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/autonomous-machines/embedded-systems/jetson-xavier-nx/
======
chips2001
Article about Jetson Nano for comparison -
[https://towardsdatascience.com/google-coral-edge-tpu-
board-v...](https://towardsdatascience.com/google-coral-edge-tpu-board-vs-
nvidia-jetson-nano-dev-board-hardware-comparison-31660a8bda88)

